# 2.5 Gallon Tank & Light



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone purchase this light fixture for a 2.5 Gallon Tank? 

Was it worth it? Or would you just use a desk lamp next time? 

Perfecto Light Fixture


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

*2.5 Gallon Tank*

If you had a planted tank this size with 2 shrimp in it and the temperature was between 55 and 65 degrees; 

which or what fish would you put in it? 

(No filter currently - just plenty of plants).

Thank you in advance for your suggestions, feedback, etc.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd buy it just for the housing. Then, I'd retrofit an AHS kit in there. Actually, I'd try to fit two 13 watt kits in there.


----------



## Jopo (Sep 24, 2003)

Were you planning on buying it online or at the store? I'd be concerned about making sure I could fit a good bulb in there (It says it's incandescent and I assume you're going to put a CFL in there?)


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I would consider using a floroescent bulb in it. I do it on my 10s and they work well.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

I have that for my 2.5 but I use an energy saver bulb in it. Its brighter than a regular bulb and I havent had any problem with algea or anything.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am tempted to purchase it online from Petsmart because I can no longer find the 2.5 Gallon tank either in the store or online. Therefore, I think that the light may no longer be available (possibly) in the future. 

But I am also trying to catch myself in this 'addiction' of whether I WANT this or whether I NEED this. And of course my wife is about to shoot me with the great bargains that come into the house with me on a regular basis. (It doesn't matter how much I spend on OTHER bills or how LITTLE I spend on this stuff. It's that I do. Go Figure.)

If I did a AHSupply retrofit - I would have to get my 2 shrimp and plants sunglasses to survive. And I think they would look silly wearing sunglasses. I tried putting this in my boys' room near their window so I could try the El Naturale sunlight thing which for the most part is working very, very well. But I am using a desk lamp that I kind of like, but being in the boys' room the timer gets messed with on a constant basis. So I was tempted to get this great deal.......... that may disappear from Petsmart if I don't get it sometime soon...... 

And yes, I would do the Compact Flourescent bulb in it. 

For any other tank (in the future) I keep looking at T5 HO bulbs. There is a GREAT ad for them in the Tropical Fish Hobbyist where the reflectors come with the bulbs in one unit and the prices are FANTASTIC. I mean, it even fits my budget. Then I would only need ANOTHER tank to put them on top of.....

So, back to the 2nd question. If you only had 2 shrimp in this tank, with plants and the temperature was between 55 and 65 degrees which fish would you put in this tank? 

Mind you the only filtration in the tank right now are the plants. And with a tank this small I have not added any filter for water movement yet. 

I am open to ideas and suggestions. 

Which fish and how many (1+) would you put in this? 

(I am hoping for a suggestion beside something like Betta or Goldfish. I am thinking they might be too big. Maybe not.)

What do you think?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

read the "nano fish list" sticky at the top of the nano forum for ideas.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, I tried that.


----------

